# Allay Racing Sport 2.1 Sattel



## zxmot36 (20. Oktober 2011)

*Allay Racing Sport 2.1 Sattel*

Der Racing Sport 2.1 ist abgestimmt auf größere und schwerere Fahrer. Durch den Einsatz einer Kunststoff-Satteltasche und eines Cromoly-Gestells ist er sehr langlebig und robust. Ausgestattet mit integrierter Micropumpe erlaubt das AirSpan System die stufenlose Veränderung der Druckentlastung sogar während der Fahrt.

- Luftkissen mit Micropumpe / Ablassventil
- Nylon-Schale
- Cromoly-Rohrkonstruktion
- QuickClick System Befestigung

Farbe: schwarz
Größe: M (Breite 145 mm)

Ich habe mir den Sattel gekauft, da ich Probleme mit meinem Steißbein habe und mir von dem AirSpan-System Abhilfe versprochen hatte. Leider musste ich bereits nach der ersten Fahrt feststellen, dass dieses System zwar sehr komfortabel und auf den Damm- / Genitalbereich äußerst entlastend wirkt, für mein Problem jedoch keine Lösung ist. Ich verkaufe ihn daher nun in  technisch / optisch einwandfreiem und wie neuem Zustand.

Hier geht's lang (ab 20.10., 20:10 Uhr):

http://www.ebay.de/itm/130590304946?ssPageName=STRK:MESCX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1554.l2649#ht_660wt_1291


----------

